# The Lodge...



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

A great place to tell stories, and share pics of your trophies!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll start this. Where does everyone plan to hunt this year.?
Me, I'll be at my trailor in Hocking County. I hunt at a friends private farm and Wayne National forest which is out my back door. I think I'll just take my muzzle (In-line) loader this year. Far better range and the 3x9 scope is also nice. Of course my 11-87 in nice also, maybe I'll take both out to the stand and decide when I see a deer


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally got tired of all my prime hunting spots being sold to developers,so I bought me a nice little chunk of Deer hunting heaven down in Guernsey county.
I usually have a very good bowseason.I have been fortunate to harvest a decent Buck every year for many years.
I still try to keep a Doe tag for gun season .
I just have such a great time in the Deer camp. 
It just wouldnt be right if I missed it!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got two farms to hunt in Columbiana Country, I'm going to try to kill a buck for the fourth year in a row with a Bow and try to fill my other tag with a Bow aswell since I'll be in Pennsylvania for the gun season opener which is the same day as Ohio's


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Ill be stuck here in highland/clinton county  . I would love to hunt the bigwoods some day like over at hocking or lawrance county. It seems like no matter where you go around here you our always within earshot of a road or somthing like that.  Oh well I still enjoy just being out there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be forced to hunt public land this year in ross or hocking county..Hope not, private land is much better, and usually safer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, My friend you'll always have a spot w/ me in Hocking County. I just finsihed moving my stand to a new area. I only hunt from a tripod stand or very low big man stand, or on the ground since I'm affraid of heights.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea Jack,

I actually plan on putting you on deer, cant you do dthe same for me & catfish? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope to get my first deer this year, 4th year out.

Now I just need some land to hunt since my land is probbly no more to hunt on


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

So Bryan, can I expect to shoot a deer, or at least see dear opening day?..If you put me on deer like I did you on catfish, I am doomed!..I also am afriad of heights, I always hunt from the ground.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, you got a PM coming


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hey all, 

as usual i will be hunting nothing but private land. i have been very fortunate to have some really good friends that have private land and know alot of farmers in the area...that definately helps. but good luck to everyone. and be safe and ethical guys. tony


----------

